# How do I make this look like a stream??



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

So tonight I cut out a stream in the table and I am starting the balsa wood bridge trestles but I can't find and good "how to' pages with good advice on making water. I have seen the stuff @ Michaels craft store but thought the experts here might have something better!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

I like the curved path. You might want to look at the river/ravine on Bman's layout for inspiration ... I really like how his river looks so natural.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=41017

Take note of his landscaped river banks. I think he made the "water" out of a poured product specially made for that purpose. I'm Woodland Scenics offers a "water" product that many have used with success.

TJ


----------

